

Ask HN: How to Promote/Market Mac Apps - harisamin

I just recently launched my first mac app to the Mac App Store (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;mackernews-hacker-news-client&#x2F;id946730699?mt
======
harisamin
Lol so yeah so didn’t paste my comment properly here. Basically wondering what
Mac app devs are doing regarding this (Google/Twitter/FB ) ads?

